# Video glitching



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

Anyone else having random video glitches? Horizontal lines. Bottom Half the screen flashing a solid color? The latter is most common and alternates between beige and black.


----------



## WOT Time (Jun 6, 2020)

pldoolittle said:


> Anyone else having random video glitches? Horizontal lines. Bottom Half the screen flashing a solid color? The latter is most common and alternates between beige and black.


I get occasional glitches where the screen image just flicks "off" and back on again almost instantly - no colours or sections, the whole screen.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

pldoolittle said:


> Anyone else having random video glitches? Horizontal lines. Bottom Half the screen flashing a solid color? The latter is most common and alternates between beige and black.


Sounds like your HDMI Cable isn't up to snuff. The TS4K outputs 4K HDR all the time so needs a certified high bandwidth cable. It has to carry like 18Gbps and poor cables can cause what you are seeing. Is your Stream connected directly or thru a receiver or soundbar?


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

BillyClyde said:


> Sounds like your HDMI Cable isn't up to snuff. The TS4K outputs 4K HDR all the time so needs a certified high bandwidth cable. It has to carry like 18Gbps and poor cables can cause what you are seeing. Is your Stream connected directly or thru a receiver or soundbar?


The stream is plugged into an HDMI switchbox. But so is the TiVo and firestick no issues. And I've had this setup for months, no issues. I'll swap ports and see if it moves.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

pldoolittle said:


> The stream is plugged into an HDMI switchbox. But so is the TiVo and firestick no issues. And I've had this setup for months, no issues. I'll swap ports and see if it moves.


Is the TiVo or Firestick that's plugged in using 4K at 60p, like the Stream 4K does?

I would try plugging the Stream directly into your display and see what happens.


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

That's really odd... I had the video flashing on/off problem frequently when I had the Tivo Stream plugged in directly to my Samsung TV, but once I moved it to my Pioneer Receiver the issue went away. Weird... I eventually moved it to my TCL TV (Plugged directly in) and didn't see the issue there at all. I'm not sure why my Samsung TV didn't like it.


----------

